# Sept 30- Lake Lanier Benefit Bass Tournament



## Cloud33 (Aug 11, 2017)

We're back for our 3rd Annual Fishing for Cody's Cure Benefit Bass Tournament! Our dear friend Cody gained his angel wings last November. However, it was his wishes for us to continue helping other locals who were facing similar journeys as his. So to keep his memory alive and carry out his wishes, this year we are showing our support for a local girl who actually fished in the tournament last October (two months later was diagnosed with Leukemia herself. You can read more about her story on the flyer below...) 
You're invited to join us this September 30th at Laurel Park Boat Ramps in Gainesville, GA to have a great time out on the lake, all for a great cause!
We will be having a cook-out & Raffle Drawing (with tons of great prizes) following weigh-in! If you'd like an early boat number so you can get to your favorite spot quicker, 
then feel free to call/text Ben 770.503.4241 to find out how you can register early! We look forward to seeing everyone out on the lake! 
*If you'd like to help out or make a donation please contact us for more information on how you can do so!*
THANK YOU!!!!


​


----------



## Cloud33 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Register Early*

Early Registration is open! -- We're only 30 days away!! Get your early boat number!


----------



## Cloud33 (Sep 28, 2017)

Saturday is the day!!! We will have a registration table set up at the ramps. We launch at safelight— it’s going to be a beautiful day on the lake! Come on out & join us, it’s going to be a whole lot of fun!!! See you there!


----------

